# Pain in achilles's tendon, need new boots?



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

Whats up guys, 

I just bought these K2 raider boots, and rode them for the first time last friday... The fitment was fine, just a little tight in some areas especially over the outside edge of the toes, and the top of the foot. I just tried to go snowboarding again this morning. When I put the boots on and started walking, there was this very sharp pain in my achilles's tendon on my right foot. Pretty much when I put pressure on my toes, the tendon would hurt. Keep in mind I have no pain whatsoever when I wear my normal shoes or barefoot. I was kind of surprised of the pain when I put on my boots... Does this mean I need to get new boots? Went to the orthopedic doctor; he said it could be a strained muscle. This would really suck if I need to get new boots, just shelled out 180 bucks for them...


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

listen to the doc...I had the same problem and ended up having to get ankle reconstruction.....it didn't bother me other than riding but I had shredded all the tissue holding my ankle in place over time and the only thing holding it together was the Achilles........I did wait till the season was over to do it though....


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

No do not ride those boots, pain means somethings wrong.

Either you didn't wear them long enough in the shop, or you ordered online without trying them on. Do it the right way, try on many pairs, find what fits you the best (clearly these dont) and then buy online later if you find a better deal.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

There are three things you could try to save the boots: Go to a ski/board shop that does boot fitting(this is not just for skiers. They may be able to take away the pressure point. Two, try a customer footbed. These can be bought at a store(i.e. Superfeet), or made for you by a podiatrist/or custom footbed shop (like Surefoot). Or three, wear the boots at home a lot more to try and stretch them out, try wearing just the liners and see if you still have the problem or not.


----------

